# The Oakland Chemical Co. bottle



## Genuwen1 (May 20, 2011)

Looking for information on this bottle? age? help? The bottom of the bottle is pictured and looks like it has an iron/graphite pontil mark. The bottom edge has the words 'The Oakland Chemical Comp'y' on one side and the other side says 'Dioxygen'.


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

Howdy again,

 The bottom of the bottle is not pictured. Again, not pontiled. Turn of the second last century disinfectant.

 Have a look at this 1908 advertisement.

 "Dioxygen, formerly known as Oakland hydrogen peroxide, which was stated to be available for internal use, was shown by the Oakland Chemical Company of 464, West Broidway, New York." From The Lancet, Sept. 1906.


----------



## Tomn8tr (Jun 1, 2011)

I have that same bottle.  I bought it at a flea market for my wife for $15, she was studying chemistry at the time and the bottle has those cool chemstry symbold embossed into it.  She keeps it in the kitchen window now and the sun shining through looks cool.

 It's a nice looking bottle, but probably not more than $20 on an auction.

eBay


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 1, 2011)

I have this bottle as well, a funny story about it,, A few years ago I was at work and they were talking about some spy in Russia who was poisoned with some sort of chemical with a similar sounding name to whats on the bottle , I was so antsy to get home all day thinking I had a bottle that once contained the same poison that was used on the spy ( would have been interesting if it was.), of course it wasn't the same thing.


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  VTdigger
> 
> I have this bottle as well, a funny story about it,, A few years ago I was at work and they were talking about some spy in Russia who was poisoned with some sort of chemical with a similar sounding name to whats on the bottle , I was so antsy to get home all day thinking I had a bottle that once contained a similar or older version of the same kind of poison that was used on the spy. ( would have been interesting if it was.), of course it wasn't the same thing as it's common disinfectant..


 *a little clearer now


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 Are you talking to yourself already? You haven't been here long enough to remember when we had an edit button that worked longer than 5 minutes.






 Those were the days, man. You could make spelling and grammatical errors and fix them when you came to your senses. Could add and subtract stuff too. But I wax nostalgic for those good old days...

 What'ya say we think up a way to raise some dough for the beloved Blue Pages. Could we have a virtual yard sale of some stuff in hopes of regaining, shall we say, "enhanced" editing.

  How about an auction to be "moderator" for a day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would'ta go for something like that

 Would a paperless drive work? What do you think?














From.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a few of these.  They came in at least 4 sizes, with the smallest being the most common.  Among the different sizes are different styles, such as yours with the raised shoulder.  I dug four recently at a dump.  Two were pint-sized and had different style lips, which indicates a difference in age.  I can't say for sure, but I think the "square lip" style is older than the double collar style, which is rounded. Yours is a square lip but the edges are rounded, so you can see there are quite a few variations of this bottle.


----------



## Genuwen1 (Jun 3, 2011)

This information is very helpful. Thank you all.


----------



## tatjana1001 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got one of those bottles as well. Fun. 
 Here is an article I found in the NY Times archives. If you want to read the full article you have pay for it, but just the abstract alone is interesting history about the Oakland Chemical Company. 

 http://select.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9B03E6D61438E73ABC4051DFBE66838A649EDE&scp=5&sq=%22oakland+chemical+company%22&st=p


----------

